# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Samsung update(11.May.2018)-Unlock/Read Codes/Repair IMEI/Patch Cert/Etc (Latest FW)

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Tool Users, 
To make our  software better for you, we  bring updates regularly. Every    update of  our software includes  improvements for stability and    bugfixes.
If you have any feedback or run  into issues, come find us at  our live support, we are happy to help  you.   * * Software version: 17.44.1246 Release date: 11. May. 2018    What's new?*   *Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write/Patch Cert, Repair Imei, Custom Root:*   *Galaxy A3 2016* (SM-A310F, SM-A310M, SM-A310N0, SM-A310Y)*Galaxy A5 2016* (SM-A510F, SM-A510K, SM-A510L, SM-A510M, SM-A510S, SM-A510Y, SM-A5108)*Galaxy A7 2016* (SM-A710F, SM-A710K, SM-A710L, SM-A710M, SM-A710S, SM-A710Y, SM-A7108)*Galaxy J7 2016* (SM-J710F, SM-J710FN, SM-J710FQ, SM-J710GN, SM-J710K, SM-J710MN, SM-J7108)*Galaxy J7 Prime* (SM-G610F, SM-G611F, SM-G611FF, SM-G610K, SM-G610L, SM-G610M, SM-G610S, SM-G610Y)*Galaxy S7* (SM-G930F, SM-G930K, SM-G930L, SM-G930S, SM-G930W8)*Galaxy S7 Edge* (SM-G935F, SM-G935K, SM-G935L, SM-G935S, SM-G935W8)*Galaxy Tab A 10.1 2016* (SM-T585, SM-T585C, SM-T585N0, SM-T587, SM-P585M, SM-P585N0) _  --> Supported: latest firmware versions/Security patch<--  _  *Direct Unlock, Read/Write/Patch Cert, Repair Imei, Custom Root:*  *Galaxy A3 2017* (SM-A320F, SM-A320FL, SM-A320Y)*Galaxy J5 2017* (SM-J530F, SM-J530FM, SM-J530G, SM-J530GM, SM-J530K, SM-J530L, SM-J530S, SM-J530Y, SM-J530YM)*Galaxy J5 2017* (SM-J730F, SM-J730FM, SM-J730M, SM-J730G, SM-J730GM, SM-J730K)*Galaxy J7 Nxt* (SM-J701F, SM-J701M, SM-J701MT) _ --> Supported: Latest firmware versions/Security patch<--_* * *
Others:*  Added Autoroot Support for Android 8Updated Combination Boots for Frp Procedure 
__________________________________________  * 
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور ع المتابعه يا كبير*

----------

